# Shouldn't she be getting better/worse by now?



## carolthom (Sep 13, 2014)

I posted a couple of days ago about our hen who started stumbling around when she walks. I found her this past Friday morning and she is still the same 2 1/2 days later. She is still alert and eating. She wanted eggs the first day but hasn't touched them since, she doesn't want feed but I'm not sure if she ate much of that before she got sick. She loves our goat's milk and drinks it through the day.

She doesn't want to get up now, and wants her food brought to her but she will eat all the insects we bring to her. Her feet and legs were hot like she had a fever so we started her on colloidal silver and her temp went down. Not sure if it's related to the CS, but she doesn't feel hot anymore. She's no better and no worse, so what could be her problem? Does Marek's act like this?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, but I would expect to see others affected at this point. 

Take her off the CS, try a molasses flush of 1/4 molasses to a gallon of water. She might have gotten in to something that is toxic. 

Did I ask if you checked her ears? Ear infections and mites can also deplete them terribly. Also, add water to her feed. Or mix some of the molasses water to the feed and offer that to her. If she's hesitant use a shiny spoon, that very often will draw their attention.


----------



## carolthom (Sep 13, 2014)

Yesterday I went out to find her laying over on her side unable to get up. I brought her in and started her on a fairly high dose of vitamin b. I am feeding her and keeping her hydrated. She is able to hold her head up and support herself a little better today and she managed to flop herself out of her box last night. She isn't paralyzed in the way that she can't move anything, I'm not sure if that is what happens with Marek's. She is still able to move her wings and legs around she just has no coordination and doesn't seem like she can bear weight on her legs and she can't right herself once she falls over. I checked her for mites and ear infections and it looks clear and fine. None of my other chickens are acting like this at all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is sounding more like a toxin. Did you try the molasses? Although at this late stage it might be too late to give it a try. The toxin will be dispersed throughout her body and only time will tell you if she'll recover.

She should be up, not out. She's incapable of taking care of herself and will need you or the family for support until she either recovers or doesn't.


----------



## carolthom (Sep 13, 2014)

I watched a youtube video of a chicken with Marek's and she looked identical to it. Her legs were all the way forward out from under her and her head would just lay on the ground, she was unable to pick her head up by herself. We have her inside in a box, and until this afternoon we had to open her beak and put food in her mouth and feed her water by syringe. Now she is eating and drinking by herself, as long as we hold it in front of her. She can sit up a lot better and is trying to get up and is staying awake for longer periods.

One of the areas she likes to hang around is close to our cars. She could have eaten some grass with something on it, maybe. This has been one of her favorite spots for a while and hasn't gotten into anything, but there is always a first time. I've never seen her under our cars eating, but she could have. Whatever it is, I hope she recovers from it. 

I'm going to give her molasses right now. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think at this point the molasses treatment is too late. Its in her system now and the molasses is to flush it from her GI tract. 

They can recover from Mareks but if the rest of the flock is unvaccinated and does not show signs then changcs are very high that it is not Mareks. Keep her up, don't rush getting her back out. She needs the support of her humans. That's why you're seeing her improving as much as she has in such a short time.


----------



## carolthom (Sep 13, 2014)

I looked at the hatchery we got them from and they were not vaccinated against Marek's so I am hoping that's not what it was, since it will most likely kill my flock. I will continue to keep her in until she gets well. Is there any secondary infections, like pneumonia, that I have to be worried about? I know that's a real concern with goats. I am keeping her upright and off her side as a prevention.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No way to know what will happen next. But you can not treat what does't exist. Think antibiotic resistance just throwing antibiotics at her for no good reason. 

Think about adding Vitamin E with selenium to her moist feed or treats. 

BTW, what do her droppings look like?


----------



## carolthom (Sep 13, 2014)

Her droppings look normal to me. Of course now they are matted in her feathers since she is laying all day, but normal looking. Her vent looks different, kind of pooched out. I'm sure since the feathers aren't all fluffed out like they normally are it makes it look weird. 

I'll add the selenium/vit e to her food. How much food should she be getting per day? Today she had an egg, 1/2 cup (maybe more) of the purina flock raiser, about 4 ounces of goats milk, lots of bugs and water. I don't want her to be hungry so I worry about the amount she's getting.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need to stop all the extraneous stuff as long as she's eating the feed. You want to know that she is getting a complete diet and not let her fill up on stuff that is not meeting all of her nutrition needs. 

She should have as much as she'll eat. And if she goes off it she needs to be encouraged. You can moisten the crumbles, add a bit of yogurt or a small amount of sugar to encourage her to eat it.


----------



## carolthom (Sep 13, 2014)

OK, I'll do that. Thanks.


----------

